# Are You Ready??? Duck Boat Parade 2012



## teamflightstoppersND

Sorry guys I had to bring this one back! Lets try to stay away from them roosts this year boys! The anual ritual of the duck boat parade in ND is upon us. Get your cameras ready, cuz its gonna be a stellar year. Lets see those pictures of your duck boats.



















So pumped to take out my duck boat so I can bust some roosts and scare the birds out of the area!!!! I hope this weekend will push the birds back to my homestate of MN!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

As everyone knows, you cannot kill ducks with out a kick *** boat. :rollin:


----------



## Recurvenator

It cracks me up how everyone in ND criticizes anyone who hunts waterfowl with a boat, but come firearm deer season they don't think twice about runnin' deer with the pick-up and shooting right out the window. :******:


----------



## templey_41

Does a canoe count? I don't even know why we bring it. We've brought it the last 4 years and has been on water zero times. We might need it to get to our camp ground this year though!


----------



## PJ

templey_41 said:


> Does a canoe count? I don't even know why we bring it. We've brought it the last 4 years and has been on water zero times. We might need it to get to our camp ground this year though!


Randy I thought you told me last year there is no such thing as a 'boat parade' going to Nodak? :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08

Havnt seen any boats yet in my town but im sure by tomorrow interstate will be full and they will stary coming through nodak. Just stay away from the roosts.


----------



## templey_41

PJ said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a canoe count? I don't even know why we bring it. We've brought it the last 4 years and has been on water zero times. We might need it to get to our camp ground this year though!
> 
> 
> 
> Randy I thought you told me last year there is no such thing as a 'boat parade' going to Nodak? :beer:
Click to expand...

I mean its not like we are throwing out candy down main street of fargo when we cross the border! So answer my question PJ does a canoe count? Also like I stated before where we hunt we may need it just to cross all the roads that will be under water! :wink:


----------



## PJ

Yes Randy a canoe counts as being part of the boat parade. One of my friends from Fargo used to say that when MN hunters come to Nodak they have .... 'A canoe and a dream!' I always love that one!

Burn em up this weekend Randy! :beer:

ps sorry to hear about your dog. Those are two of the nicest looking Yellow Labs I have seen.


----------



## templey_41

PJ said:


> Yes Randy a canoe counts as being part of the boat parade. One of my friends from Fargo used to say that when MN hunters come to Nodak they have .... 'A canoe and a dream!' I always love that one!
> 
> Burn em up this weekend Randy! :beer:
> 
> ps sorry to hear about your dog. Those are two of the nicest looking Yellow Labs I have seen.


Thanks PJ! The dog is doing better. Thinks she is all better already but she still has another week before we can take her for walks.

This ND trip is one that I look forward too the most every year. My 3 brothers, dad, and 5 nephews (2 of which can hunt) this year.


----------



## Ima870man

I gotta see if I can get a live feed from cameras on Highway 2 or Interstate 94 from the DOT web page. I really need a good laugh this afternoon and tomorrow morning! I wonder how fast Sand Lake will fill up with birds after this weekends onslaught?
South Dakota get ready.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## jpallen14

Send em down south boys. I would like to give special thanks to all the diehard Iowa and Minnesotan waterfowler in ND for blowing the birds out.


----------



## BigT

templey_41 said:


> Does a canoe count? I don't even know why we bring it. We've brought it the last 4 years and has been on water zero times. We might need it to get to our camp ground this year though!


Of course a canoe counts. It just means you are quieter, and get closer to the roost before busitng it. oke: It's not the size of the boat in the parade, it is how you handle it....least that is what I have been told. haha. Seriously, glad to hear your pup is doing better, thought of your post and how many times I have driven with my dogs running around. Good luck, and I am with Jpallen, please do whatever you can to push them down here. I say bust away!!! Stay safe...


----------



## drjongy

What?!?!.......people still hunt waterfowl. Interesting.


----------



## The Shovla

I'm bringing 2 boats....just gonna hide 'em in my enclosed trailer so know one knows :beer:


----------



## TEALMAN

Will be bringing my canoe to the boat parade today. Every year for about a decade. I like to fit in.


----------



## nodak4life

PJ, I can't believe you remember that saying!! I should have trade marked it or made a T-Shirt


----------



## deacon

"come on man" is the this the best everyone can come up with....

Bring on the boats, fishing should be great with the nice weather!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Might be gas prices or the economy or people choosing to hunt at another time, but I have seen the least amount of traffic from the east boat or no boat that are clearly waterfowler's. Good luck to everyone, and if I wanted to hunt water back in my old stomping grounds, I would need a boat to retrieve my birds without a dog. Never have I seen the water as deep as it is this year. Even with the dry down we had.


----------



## Andy Weber

The lead boat hit the Marshall County border early this week! Im waiting with my lawn chair and tomatoes! The rest of the traffic this year was WI and MN muskrat trappers. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## huntingtim08

Alot of duck boats coming through my small town today. Probly seen around 20 boats and another 5 trailers. Just hope they are driving through and not stopping


----------



## BB

We drove back from Sk last saturday and saw a decent number of hunters and zero field spreads. I was honestly surprised to see how many residents have waders and hunt 'transition sloughs' with them.
Was your goose season open on the 15th and 16th of Sept or did it shut down? I was in the devils lake area and didn't hear a shot, see a spread, or hear of anyone hunting from talking with some guys at the bar. The farmers were complaining about all the honkers around.


----------



## KJH

Every year I head to ND hunting I take my boat full of decoys and gear... I have yet to put it in the water in that state. I don't hunt the roosts. I don't have a separate decoy trailer.

This year (headed out tomorrow) the residents I hunt with asked that i bring it again so we can use it to hunt over water. They are intent on hunting some roosts with big numbers of birds (they always do).

So my only point is this- Just because a non-resident is in the "duck boat parade" doesn't mean they are hunting roosts and just because someone is a resident of ND doesn't mean they buy into not hunting the roosts. Hunting techniques are different for everyone, and as long as they are legal and invite me back every year...


----------



## Browning Guy

I come from MN and hunt with my family that have lived in DL there whole life and we have a lot of land we go back to every year that area farmers post it for our family up there and we thank them for that!! Also we dont bust roost or hunt over water we field hunt we have been for 23 plus years, i am 30 yrs old and would like to continue this experience with my two kids like my dad and his uncles/cousins of DL do with me and my brothers,i think north dakota is the best place to fish and hunt, i enjoy going back every year in the summer and fall, but if some of the north dakota guys ever come to mn to hunt waterfowl they will find alot of times people DO use boats and hunt from shore of lakes and big ponds ect.... And thats what most mn hunters know how to hunt them, also i DO NOT agree with busting roosts it is a chance to what shoot a couple birds and or watch them all fly away i would rather set up a field or two away and have them decoy and knock them down..... YOU DONT GET ANY BETTER THEN THAT!!! Also if any area DL farmers on here thanks agin for letting us hunt your fields :beer: ..... We all need to band together and keep hunting around for our kids and there kids and so on...... :sniper:


----------



## Rick Acker

Browning Guy said:


> I come from MN and hunt with my family that have lived in DL there whole life and we have a lot of land we go back to every year that area farmers post it for our family up there and we thank them for that!! Also we dont bust roost or hunt over water we field hunt we have been for 23 plus years, i am 30 yrs old and would like to continue this experience with my two kids like my dad and his uncles/cousins of DL do with me and my brothers,i think north dakota is the best place to fish and hunt, i enjoy going back every year in the summer and fall, but if some of the north dakota guys ever come to mn to hunt waterfowl they will find alot of times people DO use boats and hunt from shore of lakes and big ponds ect.... And thats what most mn hunters know how to hunt them, also i DO NOT agree with busting roosts it is a chance to what shoot a couple birds and or watch them all fly away i would rather set up a field or two away and have them decoy and knock them down..... YOU DONT GET ANY BETTER THEN THAT!!! Also if any area DL farmers on here thanks agin for letting us hunt your fields :beer: ..... We all need to band together and keep hunting around for our kids and there kids and so on...... :sniper:


I also enjoy field hunting...But, if you want to enjoy all the VARIETY that watefowl has to offer...You can't just hunt grain fields. I've never shot a Canvasback in cornfield. If you've ever hunted a big body of water, you would know there are ways to hunt it without shooting out the roost. It can be done!


----------



## Browning Guy

@ rick, I think hunting big bodies of water would be fun when we were up last year we seen a local lake full of diver ducks and i thought it would be a good time to hunt them, we watched two groups hunt out there for the last four days we were there and never scared the ducks off the water!!!


----------



## Andy Weber

Boat, boat, boat, boat, boat, canoe, boat, boat, boat, skiff, boat, boat, boat, canoe, Decoy Trailer..with a boat on the top, argo, boat, boat, boat. Welcome to SD...


----------



## the professor

Andy Weber said:


> Boat, boat, boat, boat, boat, canoe, boat, boat, boat, skiff, boat, boat, boat, canoe, Decoy Trailer..with a boat on the top, argo, boat, boat, boat. Welcome to SD...


Thats just the locals in Day & Brown Co trying to get to and from work! :wink:


----------



## Andy Weber

the professor said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boat, boat, boat, boat, boat, canoe, boat, boat, boat, skiff, boat, boat, boat, canoe, Decoy Trailer..with a boat on the top, argo, boat, boat, boat. Welcome to SD...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just the locals in Day & Brown Co trying to get to and from work! :wink:
Click to expand...

And Marshall, but we just moved to lifted trucks and ATVs...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

yeah buddy!


----------



## BB

Team Flightstoppers. Is that really a team? Do you have a coach a/o a general mgr? 
How many people are on this illustrious team? 
Do you guys make public appearances or do autograph signings?


----------



## twopopper

Saw a pickup go through Finley yesterday!! Camo canoe in the back stacked with decoys heading north!!! Made me chuckle! Best of luck to everyone hunting tommarow and welcome to North Dakota!!!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

Dont really blame NR for bringing a boat there is so much posted land now days that that is the only place to hunt. This sport is going to die if people keep posting there land like they are. Talked to a guy who was bragging up how he has 17 fields locked up...seriously? Do you need 17 fields to yourself?


----------



## blhunter3

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Dont really blame NR for bringing a boat there is so much posted land now days that that is the only place to hunt. This sport is going to die if people keep posting there land like they are. Talked to a guy who was bragging up how he has 17 fields locked up...seriously? Do you need 17 fields to yourself?


Was he part of the dbag group TSH


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

BB said:


> Team Flightstoppers. Is that really a team? Do you have a coach a/o a general mgr?
> How many people are on this illustrious team?
> Do you guys make public appearances or do autograph signings?


No not really a team, just wanted to reserve the name just in case I decide to start it up. When we do start up we will make public appearances with the one and only Jeff Foiles, that's right be jealous.

You sir will not be invited!


----------



## steveandzoom

Over the past five or so years, this website has degenerated largely because of the pointless sarcasm.


----------



## beard

teamflightstoppersND said:


> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Team Flightstoppers. Is that really a team? Do you have a coach a/o a general mgr?
> How many people are on this illustrious team?
> Do you guys make public appearances or do autograph signings?
> 
> 
> 
> No not really a team, just wanted to reserve the name just in case I decide to start it up. When we do start up we will make public appearances with the one and only Jeff Foiles, that's right be jealous.
> 
> You sir will not be invited!
Click to expand...

I have seen a black 6x12 Haulmark trailer with TEAM FLIGHTSTOPPERS recently on Hwy 2. The funny thing is that it had a Carstens boat on the top. Pot calling Kettle black....? oke:


----------



## dakotashooter2

boats?........... seems excessive for only 2" of water...........................


----------



## blhunter3

beard said:


> teamflightstoppersND said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Team Flightstoppers. Is that really a team? Do you have a coach a/o a general mgr?
> How many people are on this illustrious team?
> Do you guys make public appearances or do autograph signings?
> 
> 
> 
> No not really a team, just wanted to reserve the name just in case I decide to start it up. When we do start up we will make public appearances with the one and only Jeff Foiles, that's right be jealous.
> 
> You sir will not be invited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen a black 6x12 Haulmark trailer with TEAM FLIGHTSTOPPERS recently on Hwy 2. The funny thing is that it had a Carstens boat on the top. Pot calling Kettle black....? oke:
Click to expand...

 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Damn imposters!, but I do plan on buying a final attack boat one of these days


----------



## BB

A MN made duck boat not to mention. How ironic. Along with that TFS is on another thread down the way asking about texas rigging floater decoys.
Sounds like the guy who is anti-water hunting is getting all set up. Let me guess, he only hunts transition sloughs? :roll: 
But who is to say there is only one guy behind his posts. Maybe the entire team has a password to the account.
Did you guys have practice today?


----------



## ValleyHunter

BB said:


> A MN made duck boat not to mention. How ironic. Along with that TFS is on another thread down the way asking about texas rigging floater decoys.
> Sounds like the guy who is anti-water hunting is getting all set up. Let me guess, he only hunts transition sloughs? :roll:
> But who is to say there is only one guy behind his posts. Maybe the entire team has a password to the account.
> Did you guys have practice today?


Hahaha this is so damn funny!!

But really though, everyone in nd would have more boats if you had more water. look at mn, all they have is water, so most hunters need boats. If you guys have to complain about non resident hunters, you are not very smart. There are tens of thousands of ducks in this state, now and there will be later. Get over it, and stop complaining. The three years ive lived in ND, i have had ZERO problem with non resident hunters, or finding birds.


----------



## blhunter3

Give it a couple more years. Get burned a couple times by people busting the roost or have someone turn you down for land access(if you a do ask) because you have blue plates.


----------



## Rainmakers

After hunting the same field both Thursday and Friday evening and shooting limits of mallards everynight, the roost a half a mile away got blown up Saturday morning by you guessed it blue platers. I was really hoping that they wouldn't live up to the stereotype but once again I was wrong. Funny how the weekend before the only other groups we saw were hunting fields. To all those who haven't hunted in a field before try it, I guarantee you will not want to hunt water when you come back to ND, birds will decoy closer and you wont lose and cripple so many birds. Frusterating just had to give my two cents.


----------



## beard

Rainmakers said:


> After hunting the same field both Thursday and Friday evening and shooting limits of mallards everynight, the roost a half a mile away got blown up Saturday morning by you guessed it blue platers. I was really hoping that they wouldn't live up to the stereotype but once again I was wrong. Funny how the weekend before the only other groups we saw were hunting fields. To all those who haven't hunted in a field before try it, I guarantee you will not want to hunt water when you come back to ND, birds will decoy closer and you wont lose and cripple so many birds. Frusterating just had to give my two cents.


You would have been over your possesion limit anyways. Maybe they saved you a ticket. Think of it as a good luck charm.


----------



## 6162rk

i notice that most of the complainers on this site really have no skin in the game. they don't contribute anything but *****ing and complaining, more later!


----------



## beard

6162rk said:


> i notice that most of the complainers on this site really have no skin in the game. they don't contribute anything but b*tching and complaining, more later!


define skin in the game.


----------



## twopopper

beard said:


> Rainmakers said:
> 
> 
> 
> After hunting the same field both Thursday and Friday evening and shooting limits of mallards everynight, the roost a half a mile away got blown up Saturday morning by you guessed it blue platers. I was really hoping that they wouldn't live up to the stereotype but once again I was wrong. Funny how the weekend before the only other groups we saw were hunting fields. To all those who haven't hunted in a field before try it, I guarantee you will not want to hunt water when you come back to ND, birds will decoy closer and you wont lose and cripple so many birds. Frusterating just had to give my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have been over your possesion limit anyways. Maybe they saved you a ticket. Think of it as a good luck charm.
Click to expand...

Not if you eat them right away!! I was out on friday and shot 4 nice mallards and had none in my possesion on saturday! Sure were tasty!!!


----------



## Rainmakers

I


twopopper said:


> beard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainmakers said:
> 
> 
> 
> After hunting the same field both Thursday and Friday evening and shooting limits of mallards everynight, the roost a half a mile away got blown up Saturday morning by you guessed it blue platers. I was really hoping that they wouldn't live up to the stereotype but once again I was wrong. Funny how the weekend before the only other groups we saw were hunting fields. To all those who haven't hunted in a field before try it, I guarantee you will not want to hunt water when you come back to ND, birds will decoy closer and you wont lose and cripple so many birds. Frusterating just had to give my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have been over your possesion limit anyways. Maybe they saved you a ticket. Think of it as a good luck charm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if you eat them right away!! I was out on friday and shot 4 nice mallards and had none in my possesion on saturday! Sure were tasty!!!
Click to expand...

I figured somebody would comment on that, we have a house out there and ate every single duck we shot on Thursday so we could hunt Saturday morning. Anybody that would gamble bringing more then their possession limit home with the amount of game checks these days is an idiot, not to mention is screwed up morally.


----------



## fowlclucker

I agree FIELD HUNT OR DIE. Field hunting is way more fun and less work. I just think some Minnesotans are not acquainted to it yet they are just so use to hunting ducks on water. I will never use my waders in North Dakota ever again :lol:


----------



## ValleyHunter

If you have problems finding birds, something is wrong with you. People in MN mainly hunt water, why? look at how much water there is in mn and compare it to ND. so when they come to nd, what do they bring? A boat, waders, and water decoys. do you expect them to put there boat in a field? dumb people these days. And when you call them blue platers...why dont you look at what color ND license plate is.


----------



## blhunter3

They also have alot of farm land too....


----------



## Blue Plate

I field hunt for honkers and the occasional ducks in Minnesota from Sept until Christmas.

The last thing I want to do when I go to North Dakota is field hunt. The variety you can kill while water hunting is what draws me to a water spread. When you field hunt you will generally kill geese, mallards and pintails with other ducks possible.

Looks like a great weekend coming up. There should be an awesome push of reds, cans, new mallards, pintails, etc. I'll be water hunting with a pair of waders, a sack of decoys and my old lab.

I have no respect for hunters telling other hunters how to hunt and what methods they should use to legally kill birds.


----------



## ValleyHunter

Blue Plate said:


> I field hunt for honkers and the occasional ducks in Minnesota from Sept until Christmas.
> 
> The last thing I want to do when I go to North Dakota is field hunt. The variety you can kill while water hunting is what draws me to a water spread. When you field hunt you will generally kill geese, mallards and pintails with other ducks possible.
> 
> Looks like a great weekend coming up. There should be an awesome push of reds, cans, new mallards, pintails, etc. I'll be water hunting with a pair of waders, a sack of decoys and my old lab.
> 
> I have no respect for hunters telling other hunters how to hunt and what methods they should use to legally kill birds.


Right!! Im from MN and sick of idiots that try and tell MN hunters how to hunt. For one...us MN hunters dominate your ND Goose population. And majority of people that come to nd from mn go for divers and other birds. Cans,Pintails, Redheads, Bluebills... looks like they can only shoot pintails in fields. so why hunt a field if they want those other ducks? I sure as hell would wanna shoot as many ducks as i can when im in mn on my 14 day license. so why screw around?


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Well since I grew up in Minnesota and still hunt both states and have lived in North Dakota for awhile, I enjoy hunting both. Fields are easier and can be more productive than water sets. In Minnesota its hard to find a field to hunt, if you are in northern Minnesota its all forest and small lakes. Sometimes that is the only hunting people know or are set up for. I enjoy hunting late season divers on the water early season Geese in every field. I don't mind going out and sticking around a pot hole to shoot some ducks, roosts are fine and yeah if you know there is hundreds of ducks or geese on some water stay away from it, but if you find alittle 20x20 puddle and clean out ducks in a few minutes don't worry what someone else thinks. 
I'll send you pictures from Diver Camp while everyone is road hunting bucks over Thanksgiving.


----------



## prairie hunter

Did this thread actually start 10 years ago, 20 years ago ?

Roosts have been busted in ND for 20 years, probably 50 years. Many by ND residents.

Imagine easy hunts on weekdays and competition on the weekends? :-?

Plenty of ND hunters hunt over water, some even own a duck boat. Plenty of ND hunters take their kid and dog and jump shoot (over water) away on a Sat or Sun afternoon.

We typically hunt fields 70% of the time, water 30%. Spend more time on water early season. Less chance of your roost getting busted later in the season as the birds find and hold on ponds that are simply off limits to hunters.

*Who is to say if you can't get access to fields near a good roost, that you don't just go in and get them moved along to an area where your access maybe a little easier. * :wink:


----------



## BB

> I agree FIELD HUNT OR DIE. Field hunting is way more fun and less work.


Field hunting is fun but water can be ok too :wink: 
Especially when you can't get a field because a resident is selling hunts on fields he doesn't own to kill a migratory species.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

BB said:


> A MN made duck boat not to mention. How ironic. Along with that TFS is on another thread down the way asking about texas rigging floater decoys.
> Sounds like the guy who is anti-water hunting is getting all set up. Let me guess, he only hunts transition sloughs? :roll:
> But who is to say there is only one guy behind his posts. Maybe the entire team has a password to the account.
> Did you guys have practice today?


Who ever said I was anti-water hunting? I am against roost busting duck boats. If the water is too deep for waders then it has a high chance of being a roost. In my experience it has been NR's that have ruined hunts for us in the past. Water hunting is nice because you dont have to scout and you can shoot any kind of duck or goose. When I use my texas rigged decoys it will take 30 min to set-up and take down. I just want a final attack because it will fit in the trailer and I wont have to put on the waders!

You really are not making a case for us to allow you to be on our team.......


----------



## BB

Or when a guy says his kids are going to hunt the field but he goes out and tils it the nextmorning...


----------



## Duckslayer100

ValleyHunter said:


> For one...us MN hunters *dominate* your ND Goose population.


Expand on this juicy little tidbit, please ...


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

Everybody needs to shut up with the roost busting crap. EVERYONE HAS DONE IT LETS BE HONEST! Just try not to do it!

You people need to stop talking all high and mighty and pointing the finger. People are going to get their birds one way or another.

If i drive around for hours on end trying to find a decent field to hunt but every single field is posted up in many cases by people who are just locking fields up so they have them in their back pocket you bet your a$$ i am not going to feel one bit bad by blowing up that roost in that area to get my ducks and geese. You can call it selfish but in the end i payed my 35 dollars just like the next guy and i am going to get my birds one way or another! Do i like blowing up roosts? HELL NO! Would i rather sit a field with a spread that i have spent thousands on? YES! So this debate you people are having time and time again is a pointless blame game that will never end. How bout we create a useful debate on how us hunters can gain more hunting land by giving incentives to farmers that let us use there land for hunting.


----------



## drakespanker12

I'm a field hunter myself, unless i go back to mn to hunt with family, but my only question is, didn't the tradition or sport of WATERfowling start with hunting em on the WATER? Is that why there called WATERfowl? and the sport is called WATERfowling? i guess wether its waders or a boat these guys are hunting the ol fashion way, just in more luxury.


----------



## greenc

hahahahahahahahahaha MN dominates our goose population I LOVE THAT ONE :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: i will say 20% of nodak birds get killed by MN coming over here because 75% dont know how to hunt fields and for all those who are hating on us residents then STAY HOME!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Machiavelli

BB said:


> I agree FIELD HUNT OR DIE. Field hunting is way more fun and less work.
> 
> 
> 
> Field hunting is fun but water can be ok too :wink:
> Especially when you can't get a field because a resident is selling hunts on fields he doesn't own to kill a migratory species.
Click to expand...

Great pic!


----------



## ValleyHunter

greenc said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha MN dominates our goose population I LOVE THAT ONE :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: i will say 20% of nodak birds get killed by MN coming over here because 75% dont know how to hunt fields and for all those who are hating on us residents then STAY HOME!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer:


alright....

1. so you are saying that 75% of MN hunters dont know how to hunt fields? I know thats false. Me alone, i have broughten up over 10 different people in the past year along so far. and we have shot over 300 geese. and thats just my groups alone. And, i know of many more mn residents that have been to ND this year, that have shot about 6-10 early season limits. so you cant sit there and say MN hunters dont know how to field hunt.

2. Since when did someone hate on residents. This thread is strictly hating on Non Residents of ND.

I hope you were drunk when you posted that post.


----------



## Blue Plate

Minnesotans kill more honkers than any other state, it's been that way for a long long time. Yup, we have no clue what we're going. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jpallen14

Hunters from ND have no clue on how to kill geese.


----------



## blhunter3

This is epic
:rollin:


----------



## pigeon123

You said ***** you to all of them when you bragged about hunting posted land, since I would assume a land owner would be considered a resident.

Thanks


----------



## ValleyHunter

pigeon123 said:


> You said ***** you to all of them when you bragged about hunting posted land, since I would assume a land owner would be considered a resident.
> 
> Thanks


What?


----------



## Duckslayer100

jpallen14 said:


> Hunters from ND have no clue on how to kill geese.


Obviously, eh? I'm so glad so many of them come over here to show us how it's done.

(hold on a second, I'm looking for the gal-durn "sarcasm button" on this forum so people realize we're being facetious, but I can't find it. Oh well, this should do... uke: :roll: uke: :wink: uke: :bop: uke: )


----------



## MNNICK

Not sure what the big deal is. When we come over we bring the big Lund, an 18 foot mud boat and two canoes. Kind of make our own parade of sorts. Not sure we bust many roosts , .guess it's possible, but we do generally have great success.

Never had a problem with field hunters .


----------



## beard

MNNICK said:


> Not sure what the big deal is. When we come over we bring the big Lund, an 18 foot mud boat and two canoes. Kind of make our own parade of sorts. Not sure we bust many roosts , .guess it's possible, but we do generally have great success.
> 
> Never had a problem with field hunters .


did you really wait 10 years for your first post? Has to be some kind of record.


----------



## OBSESSED

we bring a boat per guy and two dogs per hunter. how are the coot numbers lookin? any teal and spoonys around?


----------



## MNNICK

beard said:


> did you really wait 10 years for your first post? Has to be some kind of record.


Huh, guess I did.... :dead: :dead: :rollin:


----------



## Duckslayer100

OBSESSED said:


> we bring a boat per guy and two dogs per hunter. how are the coot numbers lookin? any teal and spoonys around?


Get 'em while the gettin' is good! Might get six inches of snow tonight. Stuff is going to move...


----------



## TakeThatDrake

teamflightstoppersND said:


> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Team Flightstoppers.  Is that really a team? Do you have a coach a/o a general mgr?
> How many people are on this illustrious team?
> Do you guys make public appearances or do autograph signings?
> 
> 
> 
> No not really a team, just wanted to reserve the name just in case I decide to start it up. When we do start up we will make public appearances with the one and only Jeff Foiles, that's right be jealous.
> 
> You sir will not be invited!
Click to expand...

Isn't Jeff Foiles in Prison or did he get out by now...? No, I'm not jealous! lol


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

I WOULDN'T BE CAUGHT DEAD WITH A FOILES LOGO.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

TakeThatDrake said:


> teamflightstoppersND said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Team Flightstoppers. Is that really a team? Do you have a coach a/o a general mgr?
> How many people are on this illustrious team?
> Do you guys make public appearances or do autograph signings?
> 
> 
> 
> No not really a team, just wanted to reserve the name just in case I decide to start it up. When we do start up we will make public appearances with the one and only Jeff Foiles, that's right be jealous.
> 
> You sir will not be invited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't Jeff Foiles in Prison or did he get out by now...? No, I'm not jealous! lol
Click to expand...

You didn't get my sarcasm? We will probably never see him in public again, everyone hates him now.


----------



## Longshot

Last year I hunted the same water 6 times in 4 weeks with no problems. How did we ever get any duck hunting in 20 years ago when they didn't make anything but floating decoys and everyone hunted the water. That right every bird in ND flew away the first week! :eyeroll: Roost Bustin BS. I think I need to buy a boat and name it "TEAM ROOST BUSTERS". It doesn't matter to me if you hunt the water or the field, good luck in your hunt and don't let the little cry babies get you down!


----------



## swattin leroys

jpallen14 said:


> Send em down south boys. I would like to give special thanks to all the diehard Iowa and Minnesotan waterfowler in ND for blowing the birds out.


Welcome! and Id like to give thanks to ND for making it soo easy to kill drake mallrd limits!


----------



## coyotebuster

What if every NR that came to ND hunted fields? How hard would it be to get permission to hunt on the X? There would just be more guys locking up as many fields as possible. I'm honestly glad that some guys still hunt the water, less to compete with for the fields.


----------



## swattin leroys

It would also be easier if every other Res didnt ditch hunt. 
I think we converted a few into decoy hunters on our last trip.
I believe it is up to us (non-res) to help these guys out.


----------



## BB

> What if every NR that came to ND hunted fields? How hard would it be to get permission to hunt on the X? There would just be more guys locking up as many fields as possible. I'm honestly glad that some guys still hunt the water, less to compete with for the fields.


Good point! Not much would change though in my opinion. Some guys would still be successful and other guys would sit online blaming someone else as to why they can't kill ducks when the biggest portion of the 50 million birds in North American funnel right through their backyards. 
They would just sit on here and say non-residents should be restricted to WPA's or something along those lines. Every field that gets hunted is either too wet to drive in or too dry to drive in. The same guys like to rip guys for setting up on a few hundred grey ducks next to the road or 10k mallards out on some big water. When they hunt water is a transition slough and all of these guys are way to holy to ever touch a roost. 
I wasn't even going to hunt ND this year but everytime I turn on the damn TV is see how legendary their outdoors are or get invited to come to see what Devils Lake has to offer. I gotta go pack. 
Any ducks in Gackle? I heard its the duck capital of the Milky Way or something like that.


----------



## swattin leroys

:thumb:


BB said:


> What if every NR that came to ND hunted fields? How hard would it be to get permission to hunt on the X? There would just be more guys locking up as many fields as possible. I'm honestly glad that some guys still hunt the water, less to compete with for the fields.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point! Not much would change though in my opinion. Some guys would still be successful and other guys would sit online blaming someone else as to why they can't kill ducks when the biggest portion of the 50 million birds in North American funnel right through their backyards.
> They would just sit on here and say non-residents should be restricted to WPA's or something along those lines. Every field that gets hunted is either too wet to drive in or too dry to drive in. The same guys like to rip guys for setting up on a few hundred grey ducks next to the road or 10k mallards out on some big water. When they hunt water is a transition slough and all of these guys are way to holy to ever touch a roost.
> I wasn't even going to hunt ND this year but everytime I turn on the damn TV is see how legendary their outdoors are or get invited to come to see what Devils Lake has to offer. I gotta go pack.
> Any ducks in Gackle? I heard its the duck capital of the Milky Way or something like that.
Click to expand...

 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## spankylabs

When we hunt this weekend, we will have a local res youth with us. Training him in to be a pro staffer like so many other of his people you could say. Kids showing talent. May make it up to the 15% discount. Now with him in our group, is it now allowable to hunt "transition" water or is that only OK when the entire group has brown plates? oke:


----------



## blhunter3

spankylabs said:


> When we hunt this weekend, we will have a local res youth with us. Training him in to be a pro staffer like so many other of his people you could say. Kids showing talent. May make it up to the 15% discount. Now with him in our group, is it now allowable to hunt "transition" water or is that only OK when the entire group has brown plates? oke:


Its ok to bust a roost if you have a resident with you.... :laugh: :rollin:


----------



## swattin leroys

spankylabs said:


> When we hunt this weekend, we will have a local res youth with us. Training him in to be a pro staffer like so many other of his people you could say. Kids showing talent. May make it up to the 15% discount. Now with him in our group, is it now allowable to hunt "transition" water or is that only OK when the entire group has brown plates? oke:


Umm, wtf does that even mean?


----------



## goosebusters

Too classic not to share. Only one guy was in the truck too!


----------



## blhunter3

:rollin: Awesome.


----------



## MNNICK

The mud rig was a half hour back. Well prepared I'd say.


----------



## spankylabs

Afraid to ask how badly that dash goose got molested just because it sported jewelry. Seriously. A goose on the dash?

Transition water provided 5 man limit this morning. Mostly mallets with a few widgeons and gaddies to keep the hounds busy.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

spankylabs said:


> Afraid to ask how badly that dash goose got molested just because it sported jewelry. Seriously. A goose on the dash?


HAHA! Its his teddy bear! :rollin:


----------



## swattin leroys

I hunt ND because it is way easier to kill ducks.
I hunt fields and water.
Hunting ND is like a Vacation for the die hard mn duck hunter.
You residents dont know how good you have.


----------



## Feathers

Isn't the roost busting thread a sticky for a reason? It seems this topic gets brought up on this site each fall and a couple more times at least each year. How long do you guys plan to beat this dead horse?


----------



## tilley

Anyone with a dead goose on the dash should never ever say a damn thing about anything to anyone. Seriously... what a clown!! Unreal.


----------



## blhunter3

Feathers said:


> Isn't the roost busting thread a sticky for a reason? It seems this topic gets brought up on this site each fall and a couple more times at least each year. How long do you guys plan to beat this dead horse?


Plenty of hayburners left in ND to beat.


----------



## BB

All the anti water guys probably just come on here and bash because they wouldn't confront anyone to their face.
I bet blhunter has never confronted anyone to their face but I bet he has hunted roosts before.


----------



## blhunter3

Yes, in my younger days before I knew any better yes I busted a few roosts. Then I grew up and learned how dumb that was and I have since quit hunting roost. Do I still hunt water? Yes. Roosts? No.


----------



## BB

Do you ever confront guys who ruin your hunts, and if so, care to tell us how it went?
Or do you just do it in cyber space?


----------



## blhunter3

BB said:


> Do you ever confront guys who ruin your hunts, and if so, care to tell us how it went?
> Or do you just do it in cyber space?


Yes I have. Some times its goes well and some times it doesn't. You win some you loose some. I busted a roost once and an old timer stopped to ask how I did and then told me how busting a roost ruin hunting for everyone and how it chases the birds away. So since then I have quit.


----------



## Duckslayer100

swattin leroys said:


> I hunt ND because it is way easier to kill ducks.
> I hunt fields and water.
> Hunting ND is like a Vacation for the die hard mn duck hunter.
> You residents dont know how good you have.


Well, maybe N.D.-born residents. I'm a Minnesota transfer. Been living here 10 years. Why do you think I left that hell hole of 10,000 milfoil-infested lakes? Trudge through 200 yards of cattails with a canoe, set up decoys 4 hours before shooting time. Have someone else set up 50 yards from you 10 minutes before shooting time. Have every working bird get skyblasted at 75 yards. Fear for your dog's life. Fear for YOUR life. Go home with a ringer and teal, if you're lucky.

Yup, I know how good I have it. Why the hell do you think I moved here? The weather???

Sounds like you're a bit jealous. Man up and move if you hate 'Sota so bad. I'd' love to see you assimilate into the fold and start ragging on the roost busters within a year. Trust me...it'll happen. You can't fight it. :wink:


----------



## goosebusters

spankylabs said:


> Afraid to ask how badly that dash goose got molested just because it sported jewelry. Seriously. A goose on the dash?


Yeah, tradition states that banded birds need to ride back in the cab. Even nasty blue juvies.  Something that group has always done, cool tradition IMO.


----------



## swattin leroys

Duckslayer100 said:


> swattin leroys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt ND because it is way easier to kill ducks.
> I hunt fields and water.
> Hunting ND is like a Vacation for the die hard mn duck hunter.
> You residents dont know how good you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe N.D.-born residents. I'm a Minnesota transfer. Been living here 10 years. Why do you think I left that hell hole of 10,000 milfoil-infested lakes? Trudge through 200 yards of cattails with a canoe, set up decoys 4 hours before shooting time. Have someone else set up 50 yards from you 10 minutes before shooting time. Have every working bird get skyblasted at 75 yards. Fear for your dog's life. Fear for YOUR life. Go home with a ringer and teal, if you're lucky.
> 
> Yup, I know how good I have it. Why the hell do you think I moved here? The weather???
> 
> Sounds like you're a bit jealous. Man up and move if you hate 'Sota so bad. I'd' love to see you assimilate into the fold and start ragging on the roost busters within a year. Trust me...it'll happen. You can't fight it. :wink:
Click to expand...

 Actually I am going to move To ND, been looking at places.
I am not a roost buster, ive hunted long enough to see the effects.


----------



## Longshot

blhunter3 said:


> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever confront guys who ruin your hunts, and if so, care to tell us how it went?
> Or do you just do it in cyber space?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have. Some times its goes well and some times it doesn't. You win some you loose some. I busted a roost once and an old timer stopped to ask how I did and then told me how busting a roost ruin hunting for everyone and how it chases the birds away. So since then I have quit.
Click to expand...

What a load of BS. Still looking for the scientific proof on roost busting blhunter3. Tell me how did people ever get ducks or keep ducks around before field decoys. You guys and your roost busting crack me up. You come chew me out blhunter3 and see where it gets you. Not a very smart idea to confront someone you don't know for something that isn't illegal.


----------



## blhunter3

I never said once that there is scientific proof. Just an observation. There is a reason North Dakota shuts goose hunting down at noon everyday except Wednesday and Saturday. To give the birds a break from being shot at all day every day. Geese never stayed in ND long because they got harrassed all day every day. Go hunt a roost and see how long it takes for the birds to quit coming back. Sure you can bust it a few times before they all get wise, but there usually is less and less birds each time you hunt it.


----------



## templey_41

swattin leroys said:


> Actually I am going to move To ND, been looking at places.
> I am not a roost buster, ive hunted long enough to see the effects.


come on leroy, we all know you're not a duck hunter. you only dream about being one. in real life you are a wal mart greeter who has insecurity issues and gets beat up by your 350lb wife who makes you rub her hairy back every night with coco butter and then orders to make her a bacon sandwich with extra mayo. Try and be honest you've got feelings and you need to realize you will never be what your daddy wanted you to be.


----------



## templey_41

blhunter3 said:


> I never said once that there is scientific proof. Just an observation. There is a reason North Dakota shuts goose hunting down at noon everyday except Wednesday and Saturday. To give the birds a break from being shot at all day every day. Geese never stayed in ND long because they got harrassed all day every day. Go hunt a roost and see how long it takes for the birds to quit coming back. Sure you can bust it a few times before they all get wise, but there usually is less and less birds each time you hunt it.


duh of course there are less and less, hopefully you are shooting some of them.

speaking of which they need to get rid of that 1 pm rule. Worst rule ever. Oh we have all these geese come kill em in august and september sunrise to sunset but suddenly we want them around come october. EPP bs. hunters can't even make a dent in snow geese let alone any other species of waterfowl. why would we make a dent in the EPP's.


----------



## hwdeuce

swattin leroys said:


> I hunt ND because it is way easier to kill ducks.
> I hunt fields and water.
> Hunting ND is like a Vacation for the die hard mn duck hunter.
> You residents dont know how good you have.


I second that motion


----------



## spankylabs

Still curious about that dash goose. Do they pass it around and "admire" it? oke: What do they pass around on days they get skunked?


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Longshot said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever confront guys who ruin your hunts, and if so, care to tell us how it went?
> Or do you just do it in cyber space?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have. Some times its goes well and some times it doesn't. You win some you loose some. I busted a roost once and an old timer stopped to ask how I did and then told me how busting a roost ruin hunting for everyone and how it chases the birds away. So since then I have quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of BS. Still looking for the scientific proof on roost busting blhunter3. Tell me how did people ever get ducks or keep ducks around before field decoys. You guys and your roost busting crack me up. You come chew me out blhunter3 and see where it gets you. Not a very smart idea to confront someone you don't know for something that isn't illegal.
Click to expand...

I agree if you pull up all macho man randy savage like yelling at hunters for busting roosts its going to get you nowhere at all, but if you just give them a heads up maybe something will stick. Its a touchy subject. It hasnt affected me enough for it to bother me. To be honest the more guys on the water, the less there are competing for fields so it works out. :beer:


----------



## swattin leroys

goosebusters said:


> Too classic not to share. Only one guy was in the truck too!


Hey Temp, nice boats. haha
You can really bust the sh^t out of a roost with that many.


----------



## blhunter3

Myles J Flaten said:


> I agree if you pull up all macho man randy savage like yelling at hunters for busting roosts its going to get you nowhere at all, but if you just give them a heads up maybe something will stick. Its a touchy subject. It hasnt affected me enough for it to bother me. To be honest the more guys on the water, the less there are competing for fields so it works out. :beer:


I don't go Randy Savage on them, just talk to them in a calm demeanor.


----------



## BB

Ramsey county and water/roost hunting hasn't affected you? Do you hunt.
Your not helping the cause for the guys who can't find birds due to non res pressure and claim all the birds go load up at sand lake.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

BB said:


> Ramsey county and water/roost hunting hasn't affected you? Do you hunt.
> Your not helping the cause for the guys who can't find birds due to non res pressure and claim all the birds go load up at sand lake.


Water hunting has not effected me at all in ramsey county. Its not in my nature to judge how anyone else hunts. Just because I prefer to hunt dry land, doesnt mean everyone has to. I have no idea what you are talking about with the sand lake thing.


----------



## KEN W

Sand Lake National Refuge in NE South Dakota near Aberdeen.Hunting pressure in ND on roosts chases birds out of state to SD.


----------

